
Amazon Builds First Cargo Airplane - elijahmurray
https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=67&v=77OUxSW5Lcs
======
dalke
Color me confused, but this video doesn't show them building an aircraft. It
shows people painting an Amazon livery on a Boeing jet. Other sources say that
Amazon leased the jets, so this plane weren't even custom ordered.

The video is titled "Introducing Amazon One - Timelapse - With Music".
Submitter? Why did you submit this with a confusing and seemingly irrelevant
title?

